# Another batch ..............



## rd_ab_penman (Oct 7, 2019)

Of braided Polymer 30 Cal Bolt Action and Lever Action pen blanks.
These raw blanks have a great tactile feel to them.
No turning or finished needed.

Les


----------



## PenPal (Oct 7, 2019)

Incredible treatment of a difficult medium done with finess and skill,consistent perfection Les.

Peter.


----------



## mark james (Oct 7, 2019)

Excellent work Les.  I'm a big fan of your expertise.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

